# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Διαχείριση αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου στα καναρίνια

## orion

Με επιτυχία πραγματοποιήθηκε την Κυριακή 23 Φεβρουαρίου 2014 η εκδήλωση  που διοργάνωσε η Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο-Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ. με θέμα  «Διαχείριση αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου στα καναρίνια». Η εκδήλωση στόχο  είχε να δημιουργήσει μια σωστή βάση για τους νέους εκτροφείς του  συλλόγου αλλά και να συζητηθούν οι προβληματισμοί και οι απορίες των  παλαιότερων, με την ευκαιρία έναρξης της φετινής αναπαραγωγικής  περιόδου.
Ήταν μια συζήτηση που κράτησε αρκετές ώρες, ξεπέρασε τις προσδοκίες μας  και παράλληλα κάλυψε και τον πιο απαιτητικό εκτροφέα. Εκτός από τα μέλη  της Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ. από την πρωτεύουσα, συμμετείχαν και αρκετά μέλη από την  επαρχία. 
Στην επιτυχία της εκδήλωσης, καταλυτικό ρόλο έπαιξε ο εισηγητής κ. Μάκης  Γερολυμάτος, τον οποίο και ευχαριστούμε θερμά, διότι με την κατάρτισή  του και την εμπειρία του στα καναρίνια αλλά και με τη μεταδοτικότητα που  διαθέτει κατάφερε να καλύψει το σύνολο των συμμετεχόντων.
Με το πέρας της εκδήλωσης ακολούθησε φαγητό σε ταβέρνα με καλό κρασί.
Θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε την εταιρία Κλουβοτεχνική η οποία προσέφερε από 1kg αβγοτροφή King σε όλα τα μέλη της Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ.

Ευχαριστούμε τα μέλη μας Γεώργιο Κουκούλη για τη δημιουργία της αφίσας,  τον Λεωνίδα Νικολαϊδη για τη βιντεοσκόπηση και Panajot Grosi για το  μοντάζ.


ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΙΤ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ:

*ΜΕΡΟΣ 1ο ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ*



*ΜΕΡΟΣ 2ο ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ/ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ*



*ΜΕΡΟΣ 3ο ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ/ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ*



www.elit-timbrado.gr

----------


## alex1974

Απο το λιγο που ειδα εχει τρομερο ενδιαφερον , μπραβο στη λεσχη !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά για την δουλειά σας ...Να βλέπουμε κάτι και εμείς από μακρυά... Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## orion

να είστε καλά, αν και εδώ που μεταφέρθηκε δεν ξέρω πόσοι θα το δουν...

----------


## HarrisC

πολυ καλο .Σ ευχαριστουμε Χρηστο

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο συγχαρητηρια για την διοργανωση και την προσπαθεια επιμορφωσης των μελων σας ! Ευχομαι και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες αναλογες εκδηλωσεις στο μελλον !



Απο κει και περα ,αν και δεν ημουν εγω αυτος που εκανε την μεταφορα του θεματος στη σχετικη ενοτητα


Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων


οπως θα δεις δεν ειναι μονο η πιο σχετικη ενοτητα που θα μπορουσε να ειναι ,αλλα και μια ενοτητα που εχει φιλοξενησει πληθος αλλων επισης σημαντικων εκδηλωσεων ,οπως το σεμιναριο του κ Σιασιου ,οπως το σεμιναριο του κ Gonzo

----------


## stefos

Ευχαριστουμε πολύ , πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες !
Τελικά μου φαίνεται το να ανηκεις σε σύλλογο εχει πολλαπλά  οφέλη .
Όπως και σε φόρουμ σαν το gbc

----------


## mrsoulis

ευχαριστουμε πολυ ειδικα εμεις που ειμαστε μακρυα απο τα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα και δεν εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να παρακολουθουμε τοσο καλες εκδηλωσεις... και ακομα περισσοτερο ευχαριστω για τις αγνες προθεσεις με τις οποιες σπαταλατε τοσο απο τον ελευθερο χρονο σας...

----------

